# To Clip or Not To Clip?



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

The really old timers on the Forum have already been down this road. I didn't find the Wrap-n-Tuck formula until three years ago and complained about it for awhile because my older fingers didn't want to jerk around with something I thought was sort of remedial compared to my familiarity with my old Wrist-Rocket and my Daisy before that.

So over the last few years I really wanted to get ahold of a Clipped Fork so I could alleviate the Wrap-n-Tuck business because I was absolutely certain this is what a 'pro-shooter' would use any day of the week.

However, I have learned a few things in my personal journey that I thought I would share. Or at the very least let some of you guys correct my thought process because I may be missing something. So first on the list is likely the most obvious. Don't forget to have your Clip Tool handy. In my stack of frames here in this photo the true winner is the Scout LT because I can use a coin or the edge of my pocket knife to open the clip.

Second on the list is that I am not totally confident that I may have the bands seated in the clip clamp. Even if I know that the bands are seated and the screws are tight I do wonder if I have tightened too much, or if I have scored the band, or if I just slopped my setup and one of the bands is going to cut loose and welt my nose.

Now after a lot of practice I can wrap and tuck whatever I want to a fork and make it look easy. No hassle for my fingers unless I forget a paperclip or string to tuck my wrapper. And the thing with this method is that I just don't have them come loose, or uneven, or really have any issues at all that may de-focus me from my aim or target. If I carry a flat-band frame around in my pocket I will potentially run the risk of rubbing a wrapper loose, but that hasn't happened in a while.

So what is the moral of this story? I am not sure there is one. I still dig these three frames because I do have a few options that I can deploy fairly quickly. As long as I remember to bring my tool, and maybe quit thinking about it so much.

Sling On!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Interesting bit of exposition, Mo!

Glad you wrap and tuck finally gave up it's secrets!


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

The only benefit I can see of having the clips on the scout models is if you're testing out a lot of different bands. Also a newer shooter will need an easy way to get bands on and off easily and quickly. I want to upgrade to a sling that has flat, machined clamps for holding flat bands. I feel like that would lead to clamping the bands more accurately.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

If you don’t have your paperclip or string in the field just use your shoelace!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Interesting bit of exposition, Mo!
> 
> Glad you wrap and tuck finally gave up it's secrets!


I have a knack for taking something simple and proven and attempt to make it complicated. It might be the caveman in me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Court215 said:


> If you don't have your paperclip or string in the field just use your shoelace!


Definitely a good call. Especially since I don't carry a roll of dental floss out in the field!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Facewizard13 said:


> The only benefit I can see of having the clips on the scout models is if you're testing out a lot of different bands. Also a newer shooter will need an easy way to get bands on and off easily and quickly. I want to upgrade to a sling that has flat, machined clamps for holding flat bands. I feel like that would lead to clamping the bands more accurately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Do it! I am not displeased with taking on a few of these frames. However I just wanted to impress that the good ol' wrap and tuck is used by some of the most accurate shooters in the world and shouldn't be so easily dismissed as I had done early in my sling journey.


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree. I have one clip frame and my bands will often break at the clip. I'm probably doing something wrong. I've tried screwing them down loose and tight with no difference. I've filed and sanded the edges of the frame, still no difference. I went back to wrap and tuck and don't have to slapped in the face anymore, at least from slingshots anyway... :naughty:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Great post MO, in my experience not all clips are created equal....I've got a few frames that have clips that won't hold worth crap, in saying that....my personal frames I make for myself always tend to have clips.

My heavy hitter has brass thumb screws I machined and I milled slots in them so I I can use the spine of a pocket knife to tighten them up. And with metal clips I've never had a band slip.














I have also been playing with doing my clips a little different and there gonna work well. With a male and female slot you don't even need any pressure, in the pics the screws are only finger right as you can see the elastic isn't squeezed and I'm pulling straight up till the elastic is maxed out. This will also make sure that threads will never be over tightened or stripped. I know the Chinese have been doing this with "V" grooves, this is just the "island made" take on it.

One more thing I will add about clips is....the higher the band grooves are up on the fork tips the less hand slap you receive, with clips (except flip clips) the band comes straight out the top. So that's about as high a band grooves your gonna get.

The pluses for wrap and tuck are....it's super simple, takes no tools (not even a pocket knife) and it's way simpler to make a frame. Also less or no chance of mechanical failure.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Island made said:


> Great post MO, in my experience not all clips are created equal....I've got a few frames that have clips that won't hold worth crap, in saying that....my personal frames I make for myself always tend to have clips.
> 
> My heavy hitter has brass thumb screws I machined and I milled slots in them so I I can use the spine of a pocket knife to tighten them up. And with metal clips I've never had a band slip.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother. I feel I can speak for all of us that your additional data speak on the topic is top notch. Your machine work is so bloody tight that anything less just looks like lazy weekender makery!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Great post MO, in my experience not all clips are created equal....I've got a few frames that have clips that won't hold worth crap, in saying that....my personal frames I make for myself always tend to have clips.
> ...


Thanks bud. But at the end of the day all we're trying to do is make a clip that will work "as good" as wrap and tuck. Wrap and tuck will always win.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I absolutely love the thought of changing bands that way, but I could never look at a screw, looking back at me in every sight picture. To me they take away from the lines of the fork.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

If some bands slip, you can wrap the band between 2 scraps of laytex and clamp them in that way, putting less pressure on the bands but more hold down pressure all the way around.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Reed Lukens said:


> If some bands slip, you can wrap the band between 2 scraps of laytex and clamp them in that way, putting less pressure on the bands but more hold down pressure all the way around.


Exactly Reed! I'd did a video pretty much explaining just that some time ago. Just using a small strip of gum rubber or small diameter tubing. Works well.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*At least three variables haven't been mentioned (4 if Peppermack's Wave method is included) - clear tying ribbon, Chicago Screws, and folks with severe arthritis or hand impairments of some kind. Occasionally we see a beautiful frame with 9 yards of wrap & yuck all balled up on each fork tip - fugly! I haven't seen that with ribbon attachments. IMO, slotted stove bolts in clips are an eyesore, but machined thumb screws (especially brass) are not only more practical, but also industrial design beautiful. *


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Court215 said:


> If you don't have your paperclip or string in the field just use your shoelace!


In a pinch in the field one can weave their leg hairs into a string. That's why men never took to shaving their legs as fashionable.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> If some bands slip, you can wrap the band between 2 scraps of laytex and clamp them in that way, putting less pressure on the bands but more hold down pressure all the way around.


I get it. I am not sure I like that extra step but I get it. I imagine one strip of latex on one side of the flat band would act like a bump as well? I think it it is worth a try to erase the mental block of potentially slipping a band.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *At least three variables haven't been mentioned (4 if Peppermack's Wave method is included) - clear tying ribbon, Chicago Screws, and folks with severe arthritis or hand impairments of some kind. Occasionally we see a beautiful frame with 9 yards of wrap & yuck all balled up on each fork tip - fugly! I haven't seen that with ribbon attachments. IMO, slotted stove bolts in clips are an eyesore, but machined thumb screws (especially brass) are not only more practical, but also industrial design beautiful. *


Yea. Excellent points all the way around. Funny. I think I have a set of brass thumbscrews on the bench. That pretty much pushes my LT further up the list for sure. I have always liked the wave attachment concept. I just haven't found, afforded, or created that frame style that flips my pouch yet.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > If some bands slip, you can wrap the band between 2 scraps of laytex and clamp them in that way, putting less pressure on the bands but more hold down pressure all the way around.
> ...


No Mo, don't erase the block... that Titan Hunter is so ugly anyway... just send it to me and I will melt it down for you


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great topic, I started off wrapping and tuck like everybody else but then when I made my custom Starship I had a nice big Forks to deal with so I made my own clip system. It's just a half inch PVC pipe cut in half and the end that's going to push on the latex is rounded and smooth. I then put the groove in the wood and match up the two pieces and put a wood screw through the entire thing so you can tighten it with a screw driver. I know I could do the nut and screw system were at locks in the back side but I never had a problem with just using a wood screw and not tightening it down too much. Never had a band slip or break or have any damage in that area it was just a simple system even with the heaviest bands. This was my first try at it, I would always paint them in a matte black finish when done so that they didn't looks so bad. But they work great.

I then moved onto my D1 from China which has a great titanium clamp system that has never failed with finger tight or damaged my bands or tubes. Don't think that clamps are better just easier especially if you just have a finger clamp ....whatever flips your spinner.

Cheers


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Mornin' to all -

I like tubes, just my preferred band. I have them clipped onto a Scout and it works for me. Wrap and tuck seems to be preferred method, but these old fingers find that method to be almost impossible to achieve. I use strings, paperclips, and a freebie I got from GZK with the leather tab on it. Works great.

Have a good day!

Rich


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Reed Lukens said:
> ...


Haha! Island Made Shane doesn't know it yet but between saving my milk money for one of his beauties I had a fleeting thought of sending him my Titan Hunter to re-design the clips and machine a tooth into the design.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > If some bands slip, you can wrap the band between 2 scraps of laytex and clamp them in that way, putting less pressure on the bands but more hold down pressure all the way around.
> ...


I use a fold in the same band material sometimes. Kind of like puttting he bands on backwards and fold back into the correct position under the clip or even the Wrap N Tuck.

Pics later.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


Boy, I'm sure when you tell "Shane" your plan he will be more than happy to retro fit your titan hunter. It's funny.....I have never seen a clip with a single tooth like the one I posted.....but I see you have one lol. Guess I did something right for once!

Btw.....you might be surprised at how few milk jugs you need to save to get one of my "beauties"


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

As a newer shooter, I can't add much to this discussion - all the SS's I have use clips for the simplicity of it - they work great, but I know it's limiting as there are far more wrap/tuck SS's available. I'm sure eventually I will expand my horizons into the world of wrap/tuck SS's ... but for now, clips are working well for me.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> Court215 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't have your paperclip or string in the field just use your shoelace!
> ...


Hahahaha, well played!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Here is the best example I can think of to NOT clip it. To put plastic and Phillips screws on it are an abortion. By the way, I do not see Nathan Masters on here. As much business as this site brings him, it looks like he would be more active here to patronize those who patronize him. Remember, One Hand Washes the Other.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Here is the best example I can think of to NOT clip it. To put plastic and Phillips screws on it are an abortion. By the way, I do not see Nathan Masters on here. As much business as this site brings him, it looks like he would be more active here to patronize those who patronize him. Remember, One Hand Washes the Other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great point. That is a fantastic piece of workmanship without question. I certainly can't speak as to why he decided to clip it. As to the last part I can only guess that for a frame maker to dally around on a Forum like this means you have to engage the possibility that somebody is potentially going to call one of your 'babies' ugly at one time or another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the best example I can think of to NOT clip it. To put plastic and Phillips screws on it are an abortion. By the way, I do not see Nathan Masters on here. As much business as this site brings him, it looks like he would be more active here to patronize those who patronize him. Remember, One Hand Washes the Other.
> ...


Great Answer! But as I said, One Hand Washes The Other. Look at the business this site brings him. He would do well to patronize you all once in a while. I no longer do business with him, once I found better rubber and pouches in China. I have also been getting better advise from The UK.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

vince4242 said:


> Great topic, I started off wrapping and tuck like everybody else but then when I made my custom Starship I had a nice big Forks to deal with so I made my own clip system. It's just a half inch PVC pipe cut in half and the end that's going to push on the latex is rounded and smooth. I then put the groove in the wood and match up the two pieces and put a wood screw through the entire thing so you can tighten it with a screw driver. I know I could do the nut and screw system were at locks in the back side but I never had a problem with just using a wood screw and not tightening it down too much. Never had a band slip or break or have any damage in that area it was just a simple system even with the heaviest bands. This was my first try at it, I would always paint them in a matte black finish when done so that they didn't looks so bad. But they work great.
> 
> I then moved onto my D1 from China which has a great titanium clamp system that has never failed with finger tight or damaged my bands or tubes. Don't think that clamps are better just easier especially if you just have a finger clamp ....whatever flips your spinner.
> 
> Cheers


Right! I remember seeing that moons ago and thought it was really clever to knock something like that together. At the end of the day it just becomes harder and harder to justify a frame that is mo' better than a fine stick and some patience!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Here is the best example I can think of to NOT clip it. To put plastic and Phillips screws on it are an abortion. By the way, I do not see Nathan Masters on here. As much business as this site brings him, it looks like he would be more active here to patronize those who patronize him. Remember, One Hand Washes the Other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I don't like protuberant clips, I disagree. You have plastic clips and a screw you can use or not. Also, if you don't use them you have holes for tubes and/or seudos. All added options of the design.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Slide-Easy said:
> ...


*Those are straight up cheap shots. Nathan Masters is one of the titans in our sport ... we gain a lot from his extensive videos and tuts. I read him as a fairly humble, down to earth businessman with a full plate - from keeping his company and employees afloat in a stricken economy to moving our sport toward the Olympics at glacial speed. So he doesn't chime in on the board much and 'wash our hands' - I'm guessing he doesn't have much time for haughty opinions from sanctimonious poseurs. Besides, 'patronizing' can also mean insincere flattery and I don't see that in his character. *


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Ordo said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the best example I can think of to NOT clip it. To put plastic and Phillips screws on it are an abortion. By the way, I do not see Nathan Masters on here. As much business as this site brings him, it looks like he would be more active here to patronize those who patronize him. Remember, One Hand Washes the Other.
> ...


I didn't think I had to go further, but even multi-use tips are a distraction and on a fork that nice, to me, are an abortion. Certainly the owner that commitioned it to be made knew what style he wanted to shoot. I shoot with both eyes open, instinctively, 8 out 10 shots with a floating anchor. I do not need any distractions. But what do I know? I am just am old ******* with a education.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


Nothing Cheap here. I wrote it for his eyes to see, if he wishes. Cheap is done behind one's back. I guess the comment made earlier my a Mojave Mo was right.

MOJAVE MO

Mojave Mo



Registered









4264 posts

LocationCornelius, North Carolina

Posted Today, 12:03 PM

Slide-Easy, on 28 Jan 2021 - 11:51 AM, said:



Slide-Easy said:


> Here is the best example I can think of to NOT clip it. To put plastic and Phillips screws on it are an abortion. By the way, I do not see Nathan Masters on here. As much business as this site brings him, it looks like he would be more active here to patronize those who patronize him. Remember, One Hand Washes the Other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great point. That is a fantastic piece of workmanship without question. I certainly can't speak as to why he decided to clip it. As to the last part I can only guess that for a frame maker to dally around on a Forum like this means you have to engage the possibility that somebody is potentially going to call one of your 'babies' ugly at one time or another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reed Lukens likes this
 
Like This

Quote
MultiQuote


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Lord Have Mercy, let me get in front of this before I get kicked off here again. Nathan Masters is a Wonderful Man. I am not in any way taking cheap or rich shots at him.

I am entitled to my opinion as others are to theirs. If any of my opinions offend you, please PM me, I will leave you a phone number where I can be reached.

Again, Nathan Masters is a Wonderful Man.


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I just wantef to throw out i have xhinese and simpleshot clip frames and a few dedicated wrap-n-tucks and I've never had any problems with any of the clips themselves my Scout LT flip clips with the brass thumb screw are gorgeous and pretty elegant for a fairly bulky clip system and over only ever had to bandsets break at the clip on it and they were both user errors, i really love my flip clips and clips in general just because i can get more out of a given bandset; bandset breaks at the pouch? No prob re tie and check the length you might lose 3-6mm but if the bands are good I'll re clip them and run them again albeit with a lil more stretch but typically doesn't effect my shooting and especially qith the scout being my go to EDC is so easy to go from.177 bb bands, to my general plinking amd shooting bands to hunting bands all withing a matter of seconds and it looks much cleaner than wrap and tuck even with the crystal ribbon, i love them both but i don't think the versatility and overall durability and simplicity of the clips should be overlooked or considered something "amateurish" or "something only for beginners" i may have only been shooting for a year but I'll continuously use my flip clips and advocate them to friends truly the only con i have found so far is there are slightly bulky


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *At least three variables haven't been mentioned (4 if Peppermack's Wave method is included) - clear tying ribbon, Chicago Screws, and folks with severe arthritis or hand impairments of some kind. Occasionally we see a beautiful frame with 9 yards of wrap & yuck all balled up on each fork tip - fugly! I haven't seen that with ribbon attachments. IMO, slotted stove bolts in clips are an eyesore, but machined thumb screws (especially brass) are not only more practical, but also industrial design beautiful. *


Hi - I have a couple of Scout SS's and I would love to retrofit them with knurled brass thumb screws like you have on yours. Can you provide some info on where you may have sourced those brass knurled screws - many thanks !


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

snydes said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *At least three variables haven't been mentioned (4 if Peppermack's Wave method is included) - clear tying ribbon, Chicago Screws, and folks with severe arthritis or hand impairments of some kind. Occasionally we see a beautiful frame with 9 yards of wrap & yuck all balled up on each fork tip - fugly! I haven't seen that with ribbon attachments. IMO, slotted stove bolts in clips are an eyesore, but machined thumb screws (especially brass) are not only more practical, but also industrial design beautiful. *
> ...


I have found Brass Knurled Thumb NUTS at Home Depot and Lowe's too. On my Scout LT it seems to me that I will be looking for a Brass Knurled Thumb BOLT that I can thread through to the frame into the SS Clip block? Before I get in the car I'll likely take a look at the SS website and of course my favorite place to shop on eBay.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Lord Have Mercy, let me get in front of this before I get kicked off here again. Nathan Masters is a Wonderful Man. I am not in any way taking cheap or rich shots at him.
> 
> I am entitled to my opinion as others are to theirs. If any of my opinions offend you, please PM me, I will leave you a phone number where I can be reached.
> 
> Again, Nathan Masters is a Wonderful Man.


We live in a brave new world now Slide-Easy, even on this Forum where feelings are rarely felt. Anything we can say, or not say, or write or not write better not get into the hands of your neighbor who may decide they need to report your beliefs to the neighborhood. The internet is now a leaky sieve with data available to anyone with the correct key strokes to obtain it. I know this first hand because I have lived in the industry of human surveillance for nearly 30 years now. The formula is now so problematic that if a person was spending time on any social media platform or commenting negatively on a media comment section or to a business then your IP address can by cookie matched to any number of traceable features in order to keep an eye on what you say, where you intend to be going, what you buy, and who you may buy it from and where. This really isn't news to most people who have ever purchased anything online. But what is important is how the message is perceived by some yahoo who is paid to watch the train and make an educated decision as to whether or not you are a troublemaker seeking to derail that train.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Have Mercy, let me get in front of this before I get kicked off here again. Nathan Masters is a Wonderful Man. I am not in any way taking cheap or rich shots at him.
> ...


I hear you Brother, Loud and Clear. I guess as opposed to writing a long diatribe, which is right at my fingertips....I will say....this: Think Cool Hand Luke and Cape Fear. and to quote Mr. Gump.....That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

love my scouts , got 4 2xt 2 lt , use the clamps on all. I wrap & tuck ala Asa Wilson style, leaving a pull tab, so all you need is a piece of string about 6-7 inches long. tie it to your key ring


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

snydes said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *At least three variables haven't been mentioned (4 if Peppermack's Wave method is included) - clear tying ribbon, Chicago Screws, and folks with severe arthritis or hand impairments of some kind. Occasionally we see a beautiful frame with 9 yards of wrap & yuck all balled up on each fork tip - fugly! I haven't seen that with ribbon attachments. IMO, slotted stove bolts in clips are an eyesore, but machined thumb screws (especially brass) are not only more practical, but also industrial design beautiful. *
> ...


*For my LT, I ordered 1/4-20 x 1" thumbies from McMaster-Carr, but with shipping, they were a little spendy. Thankfully SimpleShot sells them now in two lengths quite reasonably. * 

https://simple-shot.com/accessories/9z0001xx/thumb-screws-for-flipclip-x


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *At least three variables haven't been mentioned (4 if Peppermack's Wave method is included) - clear tying ribbon, Chicago Screws, and folks with severe arthritis or hand impairments of some kind. Occasionally we see a beautiful frame with 9 yards of wrap & yuck all balled up on each fork tip - fugly! I haven't seen that with ribbon attachments. IMO, slotted stove bolts in clips are an eyesore, but machined thumb screws (especially brass) are not only more practical, but also industrial design beautiful. *


What is that one on the lower left, with the two holes and what looks like a pinch point? Is that primarily flat bands or does that work with tubes too? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

TimR said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *At least three variables haven't been mentioned (4 if Peppermack's Wave method is included) - clear tying ribbon, Chicago Screws, and folks with severe arthritis or hand impairments of some kind. Occasionally we see a beautiful frame with 9 yards of wrap & yuck all balled up on each fork tip - fugly! I haven't seen that with ribbon attachments. IMO, slotted stove bolts in clips are an eyesore, but machined thumb screws (especially brass) are not only more practical, but also industrial design beautiful. *
> ...


*That is an example of the 'wave' method of attachment, originated by Peppermack, one of the most creative members to grace this forum. I saved that example because it shows that it works with flats, but I believe it was originally designed for tubes. (Metrograde's Nano Gnat used the wave system too.) You could probably research Peppermack's Content to find more, but here are 2 examples of his work that I've saved.*


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > snydes said:
> ...


The only good thing about Lowes is the 4 'Reserved for Veterans' parking spots. For me, it is greatly appreciated. The state I live in wants an extra $160.00 every 2 years for Military Licence plates. I told the girl last month they should be free for Vets.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


 Thanks !! I'll check those out .... I found these on amazon - not sure if I want an allen key, but do like the black finish ... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VJ6BP68/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AP9IQ21BA2QNT&psc=1


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Have Mercy, let me get in front of this before I get kicked off here again. Nathan Masters is a Wonderful Man. I am not in any way taking cheap or rich shots at him.
> ...


You know, most people sleep on it and 'it' tends to get better. For me, that has never been the case, in over 50 years. I always sleep on it and get worse. As to your comment about Yahoos watching a Train. Is that how you people, who take Our tax dollars look at it? Sad. On all levels, Federal, State, and Local the governments are biting the hands and ankles of the people that feed them. Our tax dollars pay for their mortgages, car/boat/motorcycle payments, licences, kids college, beer, groceries, vacations, upgrades on car/boat/motorcycle, Condoms to use while they cheat, slingshots, ice cream, electricity, Christmas presents.....ect. What do we get in return?

' some yahoo who is paid to watch the train and make an educated decision as to whether or not you are a troublemaker seeking to derail that train.'

That train is about to run out of tracks!

We The People have had enough.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Speaking of derailing... Remember to breath...

I've tried to like clips, but much prefer wrap n' tuck. Think the main reason is I use the wrapping as index positions for my grip. I like to choke right up on most of my frames.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Speaking of derailing... Remember to breath...
> 
> I've tried to like clips, but much prefer wrap n' tuck. Think the main reason is I use the wrapping as index positions for my grip. I like to choke right up on most of my frames.


If one can not breath, it would be impossible to say 'I Can't Breath'...


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Slide-Easy said:
> ...


Good rant regardless. Thankfully I am semi-retired and no longer live on the dark-side. However the more I learn about the world. The less I like it. Everything will be cool as long as nobody treads on me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


  Good, I was hoping you would. I like your perspective on things, I can relate.


----------

